# More Trouble Than There Worth!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Well my formerly well behaved siamese line has turned into naughty mice! I blaim the new blood lol. Ive had 3 days of escaping from the same mice. 
Day 1: I go into the shed to pick out some mice who were off to a new home later that day however when i went in i saw a flash of fur run behind the boxes on the shelf. Lifting up all the boxes i finaly cornor one of the young siamese, catch her and stick her back in her box with the others. Then inspect the box to see how she got out, to find she had chewed the cable ties and losened the mesh. Luckerly everyone else was still in the box. Lid replaced with an all mesh lid.

Day 2: I go into the shed at night to feed everyone and again see a flash of fur run behind a saw thats sitting on the lower shelf. Risk my fingers poking her out and catch a blue siamese, pop her back in her box to find only 1 baby in there so 2 siamese on the lose. So with help from a friend i pull out a bunch of tools and boxes and put check them and put them in the other shed and eventualy find the 2 siamese hiding in a box of small tools. Put them back in the box and look to see how they escaped this time and found that one conor of the lid was sticking up a bit, so i put another box on top to hold it down.

Day 3: I go into the shed to take some photos and move there box to the lower shelf. Went back later to clean and found i had forgotton to put the box back and you guessed it it was empty! Moved all the boxes and found 2 siamese inthe box of little tools again but couldnt find the other two. Carryed on cleaning and the other siamese girl came out of hinding under the saw again so caught her but still no sign of the black. Finished cleaning and moved them to a new unescapable box. Go back at night to feed and i hear a russel, follow the noise to a tube of paper towls and who do i find sitting inside but the black doe.

They have now been warned, If they do one more thing i wont be responsible for what happens.


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

lol ha ha ha. Im always double checking worried about this happening because there in a add on to my house.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

it must be the week for it, i have had 1 degu, 2 syrian hamsters and 1 gerbil escape this week, luckily all caught and new cages sorted out!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol it must be a master plot around the countey, we had a siyian escape at work but i got revenge as i set a rat cage trap for her which caught her in the night and a drain outside blocked and the room flooded so she had to sit in a pubble, but after drying her off she was fine.

Well today as they cant escape the had pushed all the wood shavings up agaist the water bottle it was all wet in there!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahaha.  You tell 'em!


----------

